# I found her, I found her!!! Antique Scandinavian Spinning Wheel!



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Ok please tell me what you think....She was inherited by a gal that is moving into a smaller home. She has to part with her the price is very reasonable. I was told she runs just fine. I will have her by the weekend if all goes well...Yay! Then I will post better pics. I was told she is missing no parts and I matched her up to a photo and she looks complete....Give me your opinions? I will get to check her for ease of spinning once I get there by Sat....I am looking up on youtube what all to check...LOL Yep I am taking the plunge! Is the flywheel missing an arm on it? Can it be used the way it is? I haven't seen a pic of one with just one arm on the flywheel.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I wish I had something concrete to say about the one armed flyer.
It *seems* like I have seen that before, only maybe it was a metal flyer design? IDK.


Those are about the least helpful photos too. 

I desperately want you to find the proper wheel that you will be thrilled with.


eta: I see on ravelry where people have argued both for and against using a wheel with a broken flyer.
Some are adamant that it would be too wobbly and out of balance.
Others swear it isn't a big deal and they can spin just fine.
So that puts it back up to you and whether you can get along with her. rincess:

If the lady SAYS it makes yarn and you see her do it....? then you might be fine.
Perhaps you can find someone to build you a replacement, or maybe one of the standard brands will convert.

It is just impossible to say for sure w/o more info.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is a better pic...appears to be a one arm flyer, however I found pics of a broken flywheel where the top was also rounded prior to the break. I am just going to buy her as is and figure things out afterward. She is that reasonable!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well that sure is something. 
It does look rounded.
Neato.

I will be willing to bet that this is a persnickity old wheel 
that will test your patience until you figure out her quirks.
She might be really moody and throw her driveband off at the least notice.

If you can handle the frustrations, she might be just the thing.

Do your best to get the seller to show you how to put the driveband on.
Even just a piece of heavy cotton twine .
The whorl and the bobbin's groove parts have to make a clean line to the groove on the drivewheel so the string can run smoothly. 
Getting all that to line up on an antique can be anywhere from tricky to impossible.

Personally, I am not enamored of this wheel. 
I think you can do better and save yourself some hassle.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Feel free to disregard my thoughts and bring her home.
I wouldn't mind being wrong in this case.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I am compelled to take a chance on her! It is just a strong feeling...they are always right....so I have to trust it. I also have this son in law who can make anything out of wood. He has a buddy that has a duplication machine which works with wood to make exact cuts for dimensions. They made a framing piece for my 1891 Domestic treadle sewing machine case out of 100 yr old wood they found, it was an exact duplicate! He works with dowels and pins to create furniture joinery at times so I am not afraid of that part being repaired if necessary, he could simply create the missing end! Then make a pin to join it correctly as I saw online on a site where a guy was fixing one of these which insured proper balance. Oh goodness, I never get frustrated with my handwork either...it is my place of Zen and most peaceful. I also love a challenge!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

If anyone can finesse it into functionality, it will be you. 
When do you bring her home?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> If anyone can finesse it into functionality, it will be you.
> When do you bring her home?


Thank you so much for your confidence in me....awww! I am supposed to pick her up on Sat if I can wait that long. Hubby works so much I really have to....I have been watching youtube videos and getting excited to work with her..now I will have to name her! For some reason I have always been drawn to save previously loved items. I once saved a piano, reset the keys and magically she came to life. I don't play piano but my son is so musical. I found a tea table handed down through 3 generations who truly just needed a good gentle cleaning and oiling. My treadle machine dated 1891 was about to be separated from her beautiful cabinet. There was a buyer lined up to buy just the cabinet but the seller liked the fact I wanted her so badly, she just needed a piece made for her to replace a frame on the inside of the cabinet, which was done with 100 yr old wood. I bought a tired looking Mahogany dresser for a dollar. She was transformed with a good cleaning and oil. I had to fix a piece on her as well. I am so so excited to get this spinning wheel.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I leave to get her in just an hour! I am jumping up an down...yah!:banana:

I have her home and have been learning her. She is a little particular about how the yarn belt is put on but she spins! I am sure by tomorrow I will have more to say.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I have her and I am on my way back home. She has had some little cosmetic repairs, some little chips but she turns beautifully, so quietly. I was told she was used a lot and everything lines up perfectly. Her pedal is lovely and I think I have a working wheel. The flyer was repaired a long time ago. Every part is very solid.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yes! Oh Romy, I am so excited for you.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Well? Are you making yarn yet? :bored: :grin:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Well? Are you making yarn yet? :bored: :grin:


I did spin a little yarn which twisted beautifully but then wanted to start a different color. I applied some wd40 on the bar after sliding off the bobbin, then the belt I made out of yarn would not stay on once the bobbin was back on and I rethreaded it. I know what the problem is...ok so yes, I will have to replace the flyer. The bobbin is too short and doesn't match it although it looks perfect with the spinning wheel finish. It has a gap on one side of the bar so the part the belt goes over, keeps moving around on it which makes the belt come off the wheel. I found out after getting her that she is a Flax Spinning wheel without the distaff, that is missing. She has the bar that attaches to the pedal to make the wheel turn which is so quiet when hand operated, the finials on the maiden are perfect and her condition is really good. I can put some tape on the gap on the bar to keep the bobbin slid against the other part which the belt goes over also, that might work for at least playing with her. It will either be a search for a flyer or...I will have to have one made. At least I have the flyer with one wing to match to another or as a pattern for one to be made. She looks to be pretty old...the chips are on the bobbin and the flyer end. The spinning wheel herself is quite lovely.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

It will just take practice to find her sweet spot.
Honestly, every time you take the bobbin off it is going to need readjustment.
Every single time.  You will get quite good at it. 

If the tape doesn't work for keeping the bobbin from dancing around, 
sometimes a spacer made of felt will.
Or maybe a rubber band wrapped in that spot. 
IDK, I like brainstorming. 

It sounds like you are off to a good start and are already having more success than failure. Yes!


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are the side views...I do think she is worth a flyer search! There is so much of her that looks so good for her age. That is the next question, just how old is she? I took the flyer out for these pics to show what the basic spinning wheel looks like. These taken with my phone show her a little better.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

romysbaskets said:


> Ok please tell me what you think....She was inherited by a gal that is moving into a smaller home. She has to part with her the price is very reasonable. I was told she runs just fine. I will have her by the weekend if all goes well...Yay! Then I will post better pics. I was told she is missing no parts and I matched her up to a photo and she looks complete....Give me your opinions? I will get to check her for ease of spinning once I get there by Sat....I am looking up on youtube what all to check...LOL Yep I am taking the plunge! Is the flywheel missing an arm on it? Can it be used the way it is? I haven't seen a pic of one with just one arm on the flywheel.
> 
> View attachment 48806
> 
> ...


That's in my mom's.house...I grew up with it sat in a corner.
Mom said it was in her family....who's someone named Tilley.
Mom got everything from her great aunt Helen who raised mom ...
Helena the last of 17 and inherited many of the homes as they died...
Guess one of them had it...

Not much is known of mom's family but the died young. Mom firmly believe she was Scandinavian only due to the food and spices that were old family recipes.

It was big and I know it moved...I got in trouble pretending it was real using kite string.... and mom knew nothing about but it was something Helen loved.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> That's in my mom's.house...I grew up with it sat in a corner.
> Mom said it was in her family....who's someone named Tilley.
> Mom got everything from her great aunt Helen who raised mom ...
> Helena the last of 17 and inherited many of the homes as they died...
> ...


I was told she is Scandinavian so that fits...how about I name the wheel, Tilley? I like that and I have no other names picked out.  I saw one like this very similar in a picture of servants quarters at the George Washington's estate. ? I am sure she is from the 1800's. I saw another one similar to this that was 1860.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

Mom put a binding plant new it and wound the plant around it my broth offered to cut a rectangular hole in the base thing to put a planter in it.... sure glad he asked first... because mom valued her family's stuff. ....now it is valued be used mom loved it.

Tilley.. great

My mom knew nothing about it ..like how it would work...I would not even know it it was missing stuff or broken. 

Now, I want to learn more. About spinning wheel.

Mom was born 1920.
Helen was 32 years older and one if not the youngest of the 17.so right the we get to the late 1880 period... it was in good shape, the spokes are not as intricate as yours .... just smooth ovals where yours has more detailed wood work there.

No, varnish but smooth ...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

She is not painted but the pics don't show this. She was used by a Grandmother who spun on her daily. Then she was handed down to the Granddaughter from the estate. She was used to spin flax but is missing the Distaff, the long L shaped wood piece with a bird cage looking thing to hold it. She has not been spun on in 30 years I was told and used strictly as a display piece. The parts on her all look original except the bobbin and two little leather straps on the bar that are fastened on it to allow it to slip over the wheels metal hook. The one winged flyer is consistent with the pics I have found online of these. Someone had put a little putty on the broken part and smoothed it over. So she was actually used with one wing to spin with, that was what I was told. Despite what they say about not using these that way due to it possibly flying off. I am looking at my options on how to either duplicate it or find one that might work. I know they are out there. Most people recommend I get a wheelwright to make one but I have a son in law who knows a carpenter with a special duplication machine. They have worked with old woods before so I figure that at last resort...I will talk to him about this.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

After a thorough oiling and trying every adjustment, she does not line up from the flyer/bobbin grooves to the wheel grooves. There is no way that this could be the original flyer. The way we got her to spin was to prop up one side of the base of the maiden from underneath and the bobbin was stuck on the flyer in a specific spot....even this works only a few minutes before the band comes off. It looks like I will have to search for a flyer and bobbin. I can't continue to contort the old gal just because I am stubborn. She needs what she needs. My hoping otherwise will not make it so.


----------



## kasilofhome (Feb 10, 2005)

I am so sad...when you do find the parts I really wish to see a video of it in action...
I really loved that wheel and wonder it how it worked...


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

kasilofhome said:


> I am so sad...when you do find the parts I really wish to see a video of it in action...
> I really loved that wheel and wonder it how it worked...


I have been referred to this seller on ebay who lists flyers regularly by a few people now with antique wheels. If I am fortunate enough to find a decent match..I will do that. Then I will be happy to post a video of her spinning. Her fly wheel turns just fine (thats the large wheel) and the pedal works great. I would rather not have to find another spinning wheel. I only paid $100 for her so she is worth a flyer. Hubby told me if I find another spinning wheel that is reasonable just to sell Tilley but that seems sad to me already.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I found someone who restores these lovely antiques and he has stashed a nice collection of spare parts. I took the measurements carefully and he has a flyer plus bobbin for me to try. I will have that flyer to try on her by next week. The cost is very reasonable. I was nervous about trying to find one on ebay because they were all out of the country. Even though I fixed the large chip out of the short bobbin and slid her over plus put some wound up thick yarn to keep her there, she has the crochet thread for a belt on the wheel, have gone through every adjustment. I followed all the suggestions and every one I read..she still won't keep the belt on. I can't expect much with a one winged flyer that was glued together in three places with putty all over it...? It is probably off balance.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I guess I am just done racing for the season here. 
To be honest, I may have overdone it outdoors yesterday. 
I figured it out by nearly repeating the situation again today. 
The heat index is astronomical but the weeds are also. (big sigh)

I will get a good picture of all my skeins tomorrow.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats Romy!
She sure is a pretty gal. I hope the new flyer your getting makes her run alright.:sing:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Hey Pearl! Thank you! I got the flyer and after I replace the leather on one side, I should know how it works. The grooves line up nicely, the new flyer is in good shape. I am about to go on a road trip so I may not have this done before I go.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey Romy,

How are you and Tilley getting along now? 
Are you making beautiful music together yet?


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

gone-a-milkin said:


> Hey Romy,
> 
> How are you and Tilley getting along now?
> Are you making beautiful music together yet?


Hey GAM! Tilley needs new leathers. I am on my way out of town for two weeks to see my girls and grandkids. I am bringing one back to his Mama Tilley will be safe and sound in my room waiting til I get home. Her new flyer is bigger but will fit with a little room in the leather since the right maiden post has a nice turn that locks in place. I rigged it to see if she would spin with it and she sure does! The grooves line up nicely. We will spin to lovely music soon.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Updating this thread with what I hope will be great news! I found a flyer and distaff for a reasonable price for Tilley! They are from the same time period which is helpful and from a flax wheel. They are already made out of dark wood so they will match better. When I get this flyer in the mail, I will measure the rod ends for the leathers to be replaced.  While I have the other wheel spinning wool nicely, Pearl clicks. I have tried to adjust the footman on her repeatedly but it will take more tinkering. In the mean time, turning Tilleys wheel, is very quiet. The other two flyers I got for the price of one from the nice antique dealer were completely the wrong size? I had sent him measurements but they are too big and rods too long. I thought maybe if I could adjust the leathers a lot...but found the wings were just too wide and they really don't look nice up against her dark wood/more delicate build. I will rehome them and soon I will have the flyer and distaff for her....:hysterical: I never do anything the easy way.....She sits next to my bed.....


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here are parts I found that I was able to get the flyer and distaff from....I am feeling good about the fit! Both the seller and I did very careful measuring..her wheel had the updated parts and really had no need of these except the bobbins go with the wheel. I should have this flyer and the distaff tomorrow! The Flax wheel these parts came from was completely updated with a new mother of all, new maidens and flyer. I am not sure why but the wheel spins perfectly and these parts just came on the side. When I sent a message to the the seller, it took her very little time to decide to sell me what my wheel needed and she was so reasonable.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Here is Tilley with the flyer take out.









Here she is with the new to her flyer and distaff!









Look how well the belt lines up! She threw the belt the first time but not before she spun around several time with the flyer and bobbin perfectly and so quietly...I will be working on adjustments and will post results tomorrow! :banana:


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

I sent my leather insert to a nice gal to fashion a new one out of leather scraps she had. When I get that back, I can try spinning on her. She turns very smoothly I believe I will have her going in no time. I also took this old flyer off and put it on my other spinning wheel, Pearl. She spins with that flyer like a dream! So both wheels can use the same flyer! The flyer I had combined to put on Pearl will do double ply very well.


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

Tilley is spinning beautifully and perfectly quiet..what a classy lady! I just love her and the yarn is amazing of course! I just knew this would work out and it goes to show..not to give up!~. She is so easy to spin on!!!! I just love her and she is so cute and dainty! Imagine from 1860's to a display wheel with a broken flyer and no distaff to this....a distaff just missing the cage on top and a flyer from her time period which looks great on her I bought online for $50 two months back...the insert leather piece an online buddy made me is now in place....we are off and running! Below is her first skein!


----------

